

Google's and others' self-driving cars - nigham
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2012/01/ff_autonomouscars/all/1

======
joshu
> Its signal achievement seemed to be stopping for a stop sign at an otherwise
> unoccupied intersection.

That error leapt out at me...

